# Hall of Fame list & Monthly comp



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

To the moderator crew, sorry to be suggesting more work but I have few queries.

Having just caught a couple of nice snook and thinking about entering them into the HoF but no place for snook or pike which are reasonably commonly caught species. Any chance of having 'em included? I have a vested interest now that I've seen there are some monster snook around where I fish :wink: .

When can we start entering catches in the July Fishing Comp? Same vested interest... :roll:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Daveyak, sorry about the delay in getting the comp organised. I wanted to finalise in writing the agreement between myself and the user that wishes to sponsor the comp and I am still awaiting a reply from him. When the comp finally gets going again we can have the permissible capture date foe next months comp to include this month if people wish.

Snook are listed in the Hall of Fame mate, I have called them barracouta which they are commonly known as. By pike do you mean yellow finned pike? What about Davey G's idea where all fish to be entered into the Hall of Fame firstly must be entered into the comp. What are your ideas on this?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi guys,
As I understand it there are three species in question here:

Snook (AKA short finned pike) - _Sphyraena novaehollandiae_

Barracouta (AKA snook or snoek) - _Thyrsites atun_

Long finned pike - _Dinolestes lewini_

There is also a more pike species with a more northerly distribution which I have seen pics of on this site:

Striped seapike - _Sphyraena obtusata_

I guess it's up to the moderators whether all four are worthy of inclusion in the hall of fame. We catch the first three on a reasonably regular basis in victoria.[/i]


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

In South Aus, snook (or short finned pike) and barracouta are different species - and long finned pike are different again! Come November I'll be chasing some around the 90-100cm mark in shallow water - so I'd like to see snook in the HOF :lol:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, Couta and Snook are close enough to be called the same thing for the purpose of the comp in my opinion. They both obtain sizes of up to 6kg and aprox 1.5 metres. I figured they could be grouped together the same way all whiting are with the exception of King George and the way all bream are be they Yellowfin, Black or Pikey. I will edit the list to read Barracouta/Snook if everyone is in agrees. Remember too this is not set in stone and the records list will evolve over time with regards to rules, eligible species and format. It is merely a starting point so we can begin to record what is achievable in a yak.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I had the same thoughts about snook/pike, i have caught some close to 60cm but not in the yak and I often thought how would i handle a toothy critter like this without trading places with it :lol: I agree with scott that over time the comp will refine and people will be surprised with catches made in kayaks.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

No worries Scott - happy to go with whatever you think is best - its got to be hard with people like me sticking my nose in!

As a matter of interest, I've attached images of both fish and they really are quite different species. Snook are a bread and butter fish in SA - they are found throughout the state and often targetted. An 80cm fish is a good fish. Couta on the other hand are usually referred to as a pest - full of bones and worms, and regularly are caught over 100cm - they are a lot meaner and nastier to handle than the snook. When deep water fishing here in SA, they are the often the cause of losing lots of tackle - those teeth are vicious - I'm not sure I'd be bringing one into the yak!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

If you guys want them in as two seperate species we can. I will edit the list now.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm going to have to get a digital camera now with this Hall of Fame thing going on. Just not sure, Do i want to get a cheap one, or the waterproof olympus. I dont want to keep using my sister's one, because if i drop it in the water im dead :shock:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Vuki

I've only just gone digital and up here the bottom of the line Kodak 4MP and 5X zoom is $99 to $120 at different shops with winter sales.

I paid $99 [RRP is about $160] at Tandy, and got waterproof bag from Whitworths with total outlay of $140.

There are plenty better but I have no worry dropping it over as it all floats, and pics are good enough for me


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Good on ya Scott.
I have to agree with the other South Aussies here - snook and baracouta are 2 distinctly different fish and should be recognised as such in the HOF.
Here's looking forward to seeing some big ones of both recorded!

Regards Scupper


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool 8) , all concerns addressed. I too think snook & baracouta should be listed separately.

Around here, on the south coast of WA we get the striped seapike (up to 55cm apparently).


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, what about Davey G's comment. Should a fish have to be entered into the online comp to be eligible for the "Hall of Fame"?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

This is cool reading the post: can see the ideas being discussed, info being shared and agreements being reached. Good on ya everyone, this is a top forum.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

G'day Scott - I reckon its a pretty good idea to have them entered into the comp, and then the mods can move any worthy candidates as they deem fit - that is assuming the comp will be through the entire month. Again, good work in getting all this together.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Scott said:


> Guys, what about Davey G's comment. Should a fish have to be entered into the online comp to be eligible for the "Hall of Fame"?


Dunno if that should be the rule Scott, but any fish I'd be submitting for HoF entry I would also be entering in the online comp, whether that was the 'rule' or not.


----------

